# Fast Breathing...



## Dakota09

Dakota seems to have fast breathing if hes laying around sleeping. I just started to notice it. Im not sure if its just when he starts to sleep and it settles down after awhile because if someone moves he right back up checking things out. Is this normal for a puppy


----------



## onyx'girl

Yes= normal!


----------



## lucymom

Puppy dreams! Chasing wabbits!


----------



## mastercave

Sometimes Dudley's breathing gets really heavy and loud. He sleeps at the foot of my bed and one night, I was woken up by a silence, no breathing (I'm a very light sleeper, I'll wake up to anything). I thought something happened to him!


----------



## Bailey's Momma

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDPuppy dreams! Chasing wabbits!


Sorry, but this made me LOL! Bailey does this too though!


----------



## Jeepnick

Puppies breath fast. Totally normal.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Yup, mine does the same thing.

His crate is next to my bed in my room and I can hear the little ham snore, breath and make little nosies, he also likes to "chase" things in his dreams!


----------



## meisha98

Yes- My last GSD and Lainey have both given me mini heart attacks when I've woken in the night and not heard them breathing or they're panting fast for no apparent reason. Normal.


----------



## MJF

Trip too, I check to make sure he's still with us if I don't hear his heavy breathing at night.


----------

